# Adams Sacked Yesterday Scolari goes today



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

> Manager Scolari sacked by Chelsea
> 
> Luiz Felipe Scolari has been sacked as manager of Chelsea.
> 
> ...


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/chelsea/7879638.stm

I really did not see this one coming at all


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Whoa, I didn't think Scolari would go that quickly, wonder who they'll bring in...


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Bazza89 said:


> Whoa, I didn't think Scolari would go that quickly, wonder who they'll bring in...


according to sky sports guus hiddink and avram grant are on the shortlist


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Scolari kinda did a pants job.

I think I could of led Brazil to the World Cup in 2002.


----------



## isagi (Feb 6, 2009)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Scolari kinda did a pants job.
> 
> I think I could of led Brazil to the World Cup in 2002.


Really? :thumb02:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Guus Hidink got the nod as caretaker today.

lol S-O you have a good point. I really don't think it takes TOO much skill to lead Brazil to any title. Especially the 02 team, definitely one of the best roster's they've ever had. But still, he's a standout coach.


----------

